# wget: Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

## Balancer

Вдруг перестал качать любые пакеты из Интернета по emerge:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 12) net-libs/courier-authlib-0.60.2-r1 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/distfiles/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.aiya.ru/pub/gentoo/distfiles/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

>>> Downloading 'http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/courier/courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'

Cannot specify -r, -p or -N if -O is given.

Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...

!!! Couldn't download 'courier-authlib-0.60.2.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-libs/courier-authlib-0.60.2-r1'

!!! can't process invalid log file: merge.ERROR

```

Откуда он эти ключики берёт?

Installed versions:  1.11.1(02:43:12 05/24/0 :Cool: (nls ssl -debug -ipv6 -socks5 -static)

----------

## burik666

из FETCHCOMMAND и RESUMECOMMAND

покажи emerge --info

----------

## Balancer

 *burik666 wrote:*   

> из FETCHCOMMAND и RESUMECOMMAND

 

А нету их.

...

Оказалось, проблема в /etc/wgetrc была:

```

tries = 10

passive_ftp = on

waitretry = 10

timestamping = on

use_proxy = on

```

Только я не понял, какого фига у wget теперь timestamping с -O несовместим   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

